# Picture game: take two



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I remember a thread a while ago where we posted pictures that acted as a code for the name of a composer or piece of music. I thought of a really good one but I can't find that thread so I just made another one. Sorry! Someone can merge it if they know where the other one is.

Anyway, this is the name of a composer.







+






+






= ???

Hint: You need to know English and German to get this one.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Is it Tchaikovsky?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Is it Tchaikovsky?


Yes

Chai (tea) + Kopf (German for "head") + ski = Tchaikovsky.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hint: take it very literally.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Hint: take it very literally.


Messiaen (Messy yarn)?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Another hint: when you see that poor cat trapped there, what would you like to do?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Another hint: when you see that poor cat trapped there, what would you like to do?


Ravel (as in, I would unravel the cat)?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Correct !


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Yay.

I don't have another one right now so anyone can come up with one. I don't think we need to follow strict rules about who goes next and whatnot.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This one should be easy!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Liszt!

How about: 






+






= ?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

And another one!








+







+









Hint: the second image is the symbol of a digital logic gate!

(edit: didn't see violadude had already posted a new one, sorry!)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> And another one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask, is the content of the score significant?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> May I ask, is the content of the score significant?


No the actual melody, but some of the symbols.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Liszt!
> 
> How about:
> View attachment 47079
> ...


Beethoven's "_Ghost_" piano trio in D _major_?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Beethoven's "_Ghost_" piano trio in D _major_?


Nope. It's a name of a person.

Is yours a name of a person or a piece?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Nope. It's a name of a person.
> 
> Is yours a name of a person or a piece?


The name of a composer.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> The name of a composer.


I'm probably thinking about this way too much, but is it Carl Czerny? lol


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> I'm probably thinking about this way too much, but is it Carl Czerny? lol


haha, write "digital logic gate" in google images and you will find some hint in the images 

I'm still thinking the one you made, any other hint?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> haha, write "digital logic gate" in google images and you will find some hint in the images
> 
> I'm still thinking the one you made, any other hint?


It's like the Tchaikovsky one in that it has to do with the combined syllables of the picture.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> haha, write "digital logic gate" in google images and you will find some hint in the images
> 
> I'm still thinking the one you made, any other hint?


Is it Carl Orff?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Is it Carl Orff?


Correct !


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Correct !


Want another hint for mine?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Want another hint for mine?


The second symbol is killing me! it's the mathematical "less than"sign?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> The second symbol is killing me! it's the mathematical "less than"sign?


Yes, it's the less than sign.

It's only the person's last name. And the syllabic representation is approximate, not exact.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Gorecki? lol


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Gorecki? lol


No haha.

Oh ya, one of the reasons I was tripped up on yours was because I was stuck on the fact that the sheet music was an example of a sequence, so I thought it had something to do with that.

But, is it Or(ff) because of the fortissimo sign or because it's in f minor?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got it! (I hope!)

Boulez!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I got it! (I hope!)
> 
> Boulez!


Yup!  .............................


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> No haha.
> 
> Oh ya, one of the reasons I was tripped up on yours was because I was stuck on the fact that the sheet music was an example of a sequence, so I thought it had something to do with that.
> 
> But, is it Or(ff) because of the fortissimo sign or because it's in f minor?


haha, the fortissimo.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Yup!  .............................


For some reason I was stuck with "ghost".


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The surname of a very well known family of composers:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> The surname of a very well known family of composers:


Bach (German for brook).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> For some reason I was stuck with "ghost".


I thought as much haha.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Correct!  lol, that was fast!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ok, this is the name of a piece this time.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Surname of composer:










+










+


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

violadude said:


> Ok, this is the name of a piece this time.
> 
> View attachment 47081
> View attachment 47082


Golliwogg's Cakewalk? lol


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

(another one) A very easy one if you know who was this guy:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Golliwogg's Cakewalk? lol


Nope

Hint, don't get stuck on the word cake.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

aleazk said:


> (another one) A very easy one if you know who was this guy:


I can only guess at Wagner, since Stauffenberg was involved in Operation Valkyrie.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Correct! an iron cross as prize for the gentleman!


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Surname of composer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morton Feldman
..............


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Opera composer, last name:


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

Aramis said:


> Opera composer, last name:


Leoncavallo?
....................


----------

